# where does the breather hose connect on a honda



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

I am having difficulty determining what the breather hose is supposed to be connected to on my 622. The parts diagrams don't show that.
Does it hang loose?
I also discovered no air filter element in the air cleaner. I was surprised to see it was supposed to have one.
Might that cause a problem in the carburetor air/fuel mix?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Might have been better to post it under the Honda section as one of those guys would be more familiar with the Honda engine in specific on a snowblower.
What Honda engine do you have on it ?


.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

On the snowblower engines the breather tube hangs loose, it just aims down from where it mounts in the valve cover.
The Honda snowblowers and most other snowblowers do not use an air filter element because they would freeze up with ice when running in cold weather, plus there isn't much dust and debris around them when in operation.
Honda air boxes have 'Swirls' built into them to help 'centrifugally' toss pieces of dirt away from the air intake going to the carburetor.
That is why the snowblower engines are 'jetted' a little bit richer than the standard industrial engines, not only because of running in colder temperatures, but from lack of restriction due to no air filter element.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

moved to honda


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

ST1100A said:


> On the snowblower engines the breather tube hangs loose, it just aims down from where it mounts in the valve cover.
> The Honda snowblowers and most other snowblowers do not use an air filter element because they would freeze up with ice when running in cold weather, plus there isn't much dust and debris around them when in operation.
> Honda air boxes have 'Swirls' built into them to help 'centrifugally' toss pieces of dirt away from the air intake going to the carburetor.
> That is why the snowblower engines are 'jetted' a little bit richer than the standard industrial engines, not only because of running in colder temperatures, but from lack of restriction due to no air filter element.


Mine's attached to something, but I'll have to tear it apart to find out what.
Many Thanks.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

ST1100A said:


> On the snowblower engines the breather tube hangs loose, it just aims down from where it mounts in the valve cover.
> The Honda snowblowers and most other snowblowers do not use an air filter element because they would freeze up with ice when running in cold weather, plus there isn't much dust and debris around them when in operation.
> Honda air boxes have 'Swirls' built into them to help 'centrifugally' toss pieces of dirt away from the air intake going to the carburetor.
> That is why the snowblower engines are 'jetted' a little bit richer than the standard industrial engines, not only because of running in colder temperatures, but from lack of restriction due to no air filter element.


Bang on correct.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

Rooskie said:


> Mine's attached to something, but I'll have to tear it apart to find out what.
> Many Thanks.


It may be clipped fast to a plastic cover but it should not be connected to the little nipple that vents into the air intake. That nipple should be plugged off. 
The hose end has to be open, it cant be plugged shut or you will have oil leaks and exhaust smoking.
It may be shielded out of the way so it doesn't get any debris in it like ice or dirt but it has to be free from any blockage so it can vent to outside air.
Hopefully that will help you. If you can obtain a Honda service manual, it should show you a picture of the hose routing to help you.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Buy the official Honda shop manual for the 622 or have you already? It's worth it's weight in gold.

It has specs , trouble-shooting , diagrams , and top to bottom rebuild if necessary. I own about every model Honda shop manual except this one.Just dont like working on 622's.

The carbs okay but tired of seeing leaking axle seals and tranny problems. I just tell people to take it to an authorized dealer. Other than that it's a little tank of a machine. Some people like them because they don't have to worry about belts.

I usually tell people to add some stop leak to their tranny oil . its called ATP-AT 205 about 12 bucks. It works most times unless seals are too far gone. The major problem is these machines sit too long in off season and the axle seals dry out an contract and eventually split.

I have a good one if you wanna buy. I serviced it and it works good. It does grind in Neutral and right now with all the projects and repairs I do I am just not interested in fixing. Maybe in summer when things are slow. Have sold 3-4 of these fortop dollar and never heard from the buyers except one that had the seal leak. Told them about that stopseal solved that problem. 

When I don't hear from buyers that is usually a sign that they are happy.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

ST1100A said:


> It may be clipped fast to a plastic cover but it should not be connected to the little nipple that vents into the air intake. That nipple should be plugged off.
> The hose end has to be open, it cant be plugged shut or you will have oil leaks and exhaust smoking.
> It may be shielded out of the way so it doesn't get any debris in it like ice or dirt but it has to be free from any blockage so it can vent to outside air.
> Hopefully that will help you. If you can obtain a Honda service manual, it should show you a picture of the hose routing to help you.


So the hose was sitting on the 'nipple', but wasn't pushed onto it. The nipple itself has some sort of plug in the end. Looks like it's s'posed to be there.
I placed the breather hose below the nipple and we'll see how that goes. In getting down to that area, I was able to determine the sparkplug that was tighter than heck to get in, is still a 1/16th" from being seated. And that was after coating the plug threads with grease. Drat.
I was afraid to crank on the sparkplug any harder with the socket wrench.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

It sounds like the plug threads are 'Cross Threading'.
Don't coat the threads with anything, if you do, it will lead to carbon build-up on them and when you remove the plug, you can strip out the threads of the cylinder head.
Also as the engine is running, the heat created in the combustion chamber will cause anything on the spark plug threads to melt off and drip down into the combustion chamber when the engine is running and also when it is shut off the residue will continue to drip down into the cylinder contaminating it and could cause damage and excessive carbon build-up.
'Never-Seize' can cause serious wear damage due to it being metal powder suspended in oil. When the oil burns off the metal falls into the cylinder and contaminates/fouls the spark plug and can ruin your piston rings and cylinder wall plus your valve seats, valve faces, stems and guides, like dirt ingestion being sucked into the engine through the air filter.
The nipple has a plug on it to keep dirt out of the intake tube. If you removed the hose from the nipple, that will help with the problems you were having with it. Then the engine can 'breathe' again.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

ST1100A said:


> It sounds like the plug threads are 'Cross Threading'.
> 
> The nipple has a plug on it to keep dirt out of the intake tube. If you removed the hose from the nipple, that will help with the problems you were having with it. Then the engine can 'breathe' again.


I did numerous threading starts fearing a cross-threading problem from the out set. It looks square in the hole all the way around. As you may recall, the threaded section of the plug is at least an inch in length. I think the bottom of the threads extend past the bottom of the head and perhaps they got gummed up. I also suspect the previous owner didn't have the plug fully seated, either. We'll find out more about that and the breather tube tomorrow morning as Toledo and Cleveland both say this area will get close to an additional 10 plus the 1-2 we had this morning. Full of fresh gas (with Sta-Bil 360) topped off with oil and ready to rock.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

Possible coated with carbon if it wasn't inserted all the way.
You would have to run a spark plug tap down through it to clean the threads up and then it might fit better for you.
The carbon can bake on in the threads of the head and get rock hard,blocking the threads. If you can, use a 'Thread 'Chaser' to clean them instead of a 'Tap', that might help.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

Rooskie said:


> I did numerous threading starts fearing a cross-threading problem from the out set. It looks square in the hole all the way around. As you may recall, the threaded section of the plug is at least an inch in length. I think the bottom of the threads extend past the bottom of the head and perhaps they got gummed up. I also suspect the previous owner didn't have the plug fully seated, either. We'll find out more about that and the breather tube tomorrow morning as Toledo and Cleveland both say this area will get close to an additional 10 plus the 1-2 we had this morning. Full of fresh gas (with Sta-Bil 360) topped off with oil and ready to rock.


Rooskie, I forgot to mention, when using 'Never Seize' on a spark plug threads, the metal in the never seize can melt at the end of the plug and ruin/block the threads with a melted metal build-up to block it from going in all the way, and it can also strip out the threads in the head when you remove the plug, I've seen that happen many times.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

orangputeh said:


> Buy the official Honda shop manual for the 622 or have you already? It's worth it's weight in gold.
> 
> It has specs , trouble-shooting , diagrams , and top to bottom rebuild if necessary. I own about every model Honda shop manual except this one. Just dont like working on 622's.
> 
> ...


I like this 622, but whether it unseats the Ariens as Blower #1 is still in doubt. Thus, I hate to spend $50 on a book I may not need in 12 months. I'm already going deeper in the pocketbook than I desire.
I put the stop leak you suggested in the trans and engine. I don't think the trans leaked in the first place and it appears not to have helped the engine at all, after 4-5 treatments.
The old impeller housing wore out, but I've replaced it and completely went through the augur system, replacing the shear bolts with Genuine Honda and using the Lucas Red and Tacky on the augur shaft/rake interface. Tranny on this one usually makes no noise at all, but every once in a great while she starts to whine like it has a supercharger. Not from the engine, it seems, and travel is not affected. Whaddaya want for $100$? Is the bottom of the bucket worn in the pic you have here? Or is it a trick of the shadow? I don't think I'll buy another 622. On the other hand, it being as small as it is is more practical for the lower snowfall amounts that have been the norm these past 5 or so years.
That's what I thought, 1100. I was going to use a wire brush that will fit down the hole, but a tap or chaser would be better. Do you happen to know what that thread is, off hand? If not, no biggie. I can figger it out. I also changed the plug cold when it was 17F, so that wasn't any help. The only never seize being used is what is in Lucas' 'Red and Tacky' grease and I used a sparing coat of it.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

It seems as though opening up the breather tube has resulted in less visible oil on the ground.
Thanks for the heads-up. That saved alot of fretting on my part.
I hope that took care of that issue as the augur system went flaccid yesterday after an hour and a half..
I'll start a new thread and see how that works.


----------

